
Xkcd Forum Hacked - sverhagen
https://forums.xkcd.com/
======
rolph
from the landing page

"503 Service Unavailable"

"The xkcd forums are currently offline. We've been alerted that portions of
the PHPBB user table from our forums showed up in a leaked data collection. It
is likely that it was gathered up in some automated scan taking advantage of a
vulnerability in the forum software. The data includes usernames, email
addresses, salted, hashed passwords, and in some cases an IP address from the
time of registration.

We’ve taken the forums offline until we can go over them and make sure they're
secure. If you're an echochamber.me/xkcd forums user, you should immediately
change your password for any other accounts on which you used the same or a
similar password"

------
p3st1l3nt
Yes it was being sold on rf:

562120 forums.xkcd.com_PHPBB&bcrypt_July_2019.txt

